# troubles with installing graphic driver

## esileruf

hi

im new in gentoo so dont know how to solve problem with installing vbox driver.

im having troubles with sysnthax error and heres the log

please someone to help me

thank you

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/work/VirtualBox-4.0.4_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxOGLgen/cr_packfunctions.h] Error 1

kmk: *** Deleting file `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/work/VirtualBox-4.0.4_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxOGLgen/cr_packfunctions.h'

kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  File "/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/work/VirtualBox-4.0.4_OSE/src/VBox/GuestHost/OpenGL/packer/opcodes.py", line 17

    print ""

           ^

SyntaxError: invalid syntax

kmk: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/work/VirtualBox-4.0.4_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxOGLgen/cr_opcodes.h] Error 1

kmk: *** Deleting file `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/work/VirtualBox-4.0.4_OSE/out/linux.x86/release/obj/VBoxOGLgen/cr_opcodes.h'

kmk: *** Exiting with status 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   kmk failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3555:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m           MAKE="kmk" emake TOOL_YASM_AS=yasm KBUILD_PATH="${S}/kBuild" || die "kmk failed";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers

and heres the ful log

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/347738/

----------

## Etal

You seem to be running python3 as a default python interpreter, while most software is still written for python2.

You should run "eselect python list" and then set the latest version of python2. ("eselect python set ...")

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Etal wrote:*   

> You seem to be running python3 as a default python interpreter, while most software is still written for python2.
> 
> You should run "eselect kernel list" and then set the latest version of python2. ("eselect kernel set ...")

 

sure you don't mean eselect python list and eselect python set ?  :Wink: 

(and I can't remember, we may be supposed to run python-updater even after downgrading python, or moving to a lower version)

----------

## Etal

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *Etal wrote:*   You seem to be running python3 as a default python interpreter, while most software is still written for python2.
> 
> You should run "eselect kernel list" and then set the latest version of python2. ("eselect kernel set ...") 
> 
> sure you don't mean eselect python list and eselect python set ? 
> ...

 

Oops, you're right, fixed.

----------

## esileruf

i change to python2 but its same problem agian with installation

----------

## esileruf

after changing to python2 i was reboot and than it works.... drivers installed

Thnx

but when i type startx it says me Fatal server error: no screens found

Than i try X -config /root/xorg.conf.new  he just start in green screen one sec after thant comes black screen 

and all i can i manually reboot

What is problem ?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *esileruf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Than i try X -config /root/xorg.conf.new 

 

try:

```

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro

```

----------

## esileruf

yep thanks.

now im a little bit up with that but now is silver screen with X pointer.

no desktop. 

i have fluxbox installed

is there any logo or config i can post for that

----------

## cach0rr0

 *esileruf wrote:*   

> yep thanks.
> 
> now im a little bit up with that but now is silver screen with X pointer.
> 
> no desktop. 
> ...

 

ok, so if it's the grey screen, and you can move the mouse pointer, X is configured just fine

all we need to do is tell 'startx' that it needs to fire off fluxbox

```

echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/.xinitrc

```

next time you hit 'startx', it should start fluxbox.

----------

## esileruf

dont work

heres what it says:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/347898/

----------

## cach0rr0

do you have a /dev/fb0, out of curiosity? (check as root)

----------

## cach0rr0

actually...

in your grub.conf, are you passing a video= or vga= parameter on the kernel command line? 

betting you need to do so, and if that still gives you grief, am betting we're missing framebuffer bits from the kernel (suggest just enabling vesa)

----------

## esileruf

sorry im not sure how to check this

nano /dev/ 

-its empty

your sec post i dont understand what i must to do. i was setup this gentoo with handbook and tutorials without understanding fine what im doing.

I use genkernel

Can you explain me like im a noob what i must to do here

----------

## esileruf

this is kernel line from my grub menu:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

theres not video=

i cant just put video=(...)

(...) - what comes here?

----------

